# bubblelicious and nl auto's.



## bubba902 (Dec 29, 2011)

Bubblelicious and northern light autos.
4 bubblelicious from nirvana
1 northern lights from g13

All autod.
northern lights is 39 days from seed
Bubbles are 28 days from 

Ocean Forrest n tiger bloom. 
2gal grow bags
400W hps


Are they suppose to strecth crazily?
Ill update this thread daily..
One dose full strength nutes last watering.

4x3x5 tent


----------



## Locked (Dec 29, 2011)

What kind of light schedule are you using?  I wld recommend 20-4 or 24-0. Also you hve 12 sqr feet and need a min of 60,000 lumens in flower. A 400w HPS leaves you a bit short I believe.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, they will stretch. A quick Q. Why aren 't you using FF BigBloom? Tiger is a bloom booster, like pk13/14, I'd suggest using BigBloom along with molasses. I always yield fat dense sticky budskies from these two items and you can feed these up till you pull them. With Tiger, you'll have to ph it as well as make sure its been purged b4 harvest. Just wonderin'.

eace:,

7ge


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ran short on cash @ the hydro store . I have a lil ionic bloom left.. The hps claims 55k lumens. I have a 432w 40k lumen t5 setup also. I ran 24/0 then 20/4. Ill post pics in a few.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 29, 2011)

Here are some pics, the nl looks bad from overwatering.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 30, 2011)

:48:


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 30, 2011)

thanks for stopping by 13, autos grow way fast.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 30, 2011)

Today.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 31, 2011)

Ordered a new ballast lastnight, also some FF big bloom..
The tb and bb have the same ratio, 2-8-4. Wouldn't that be just like doubling my nutrients?


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd be interested to know if a different mix of nutes are required to get max results out of auto vs other plants.


they look real good btw

:48:


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 31, 2011)

I have heard maNY diff thins. Potsize,watering,lights, all play rule in size. I know the Lst'd NL is waaaayyy bigger than the one my friend didbefore these ones. I couldnt find info on jus a particular one.

I have to re arrange for light penetration. Ill post some more after bit


----------



## Locked (Dec 31, 2011)

I grew almost nothing but autos in the beginning and I wld always get very different phenos from the same pack. 2 wld grow pretty big and yield well and a cpl wld be stunted and not grow well at all and then some were in the middle. Always seemed more of a roll of the dice then anything I cld truly control. It's one of the many reasons I stopped growing autos and went to 12-12 strains. Jmo


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for stopping in Hamster, I agree. After this run of auto's I think Its time for 12/12 strains..

I do have a 12/12 Aroma and an Afghan Haze 33 going also, The 33 has been under 12/12 from 1 week after soil top. Jus popped hairs a cpl days ago. 
Its self is under a 432w t5 setup. all 8 lights running.. No nutrients yet either... The lil plant in the poly bag is the aroma. 

 But does anyone have input on the Big bloom/Tiger bloom since both are 2-8-4 Wouldn't it be cheaper to just double up, Or are the micro's diff between the 2? 

I have how hard it is to keep an even canopy, I'm going to re arrange everything again and I will have pictures up tonight, Or tomorrow morning.. Thanks for the input, EVERYTHING is appreciated!


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jan 1, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> Thanks for stopping in Hamster, I agree. After this run of auto's I think Its time for 12/12 strains..
> 
> I do have a 12/12 Aroma and an Afghan Haze 33 going also, The 33 has been under 12/12 from 1 week after soil top. Jus popped hairs a cpl days ago.
> Its self is under a 432w t5 setup. all 8 lights running.. No nutrients yet either... The lil plant in the poly bag is the aroma.
> ...


You need to read your nute bottles again.  Big Bloom is .2-.3-.7  It is real mild, and I use it throughout the entire grow, not just during flowering.

HomieHogleg


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jan 1, 2012)

HomieHogleg said:
			
		

> You need to read your nute bottles again.  Big Bloom is .2-.3-.7  It is real mild, and I use it throughout the entire grow, not just during flowering.
> 
> HomieHogleg


After waking up, and seeing this post I made last night.  I hope I didn't come across, as a jerk.  That was not my intention.  Big bloom is a mild nutrient solution, which can be used during the complete grow.  I am not sure, but I believe that it is more readily absorbed by your plants, and may have a few trace elements that Tiger Bloom doesn't.  I may have to experiment next grow, and leave it out of one of my clones feeding schedule, to see how the finished plants compare.

HomieHogleg


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 1, 2012)

I havent recieved it yet bruh, Amazon said 2-8-4.. Thanks for the reply tho to lemme know. ive doubled nutes up. Running 5tsp to 32Oz of water every other watering
Pics soon!


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh no harm taken bro. Ive been under the impression that they were the same. Thanks for clarifying it for me.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jan 1, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> Oh no harm taken bro. Ive been under the impression that they were the same. Thanks for clarifying it for me.


No Problem my friend.
My current grow, is the first time I have used FF nutes, and I have been following the feeding schedule to the letter.  I will do some experiments later, but using their feeding schedule, my plants are loving it.  

The Plant in the front left of the tent, is in day 17 of flowering.  The other 2 are on day 7.  
I was thinking about putting some autos outdoors this Spring, for a mid July harvest.  But I primarily grow photo plants.  I have heard they are very Nute sensitive.   
Have a Happy New Year
With Lots of Green Mojo.

HomieHogleg


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow they look great!! Dayum lol. 
Everytime I water mine explode.
But I havent been staying true to their scheds.
Green mojo to you too!
Im going back to photos after this.
Has anyone grown afghan33 or aroma?


----------



## Locked (Jan 1, 2012)

One of the reasons I use General Hydroponics Flora nova series is because of how easy it is to use. I run only 2 feeding schedules....one for veg one for flower and I don't even do a transitional one between the two. In veg I run 3 ml of grow, 2 ml of Micro and 1 ml of Bloom....in flower 3 ml of Bloom, 2 ml Micro and 1 ml of grow per gallon of water. If my plants look good and green in flower I sometimes drop the grow completely in flower.  Cheap and Simple.
Jmo


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> One of the reasons I use General Hydroponics Flora nova series is because of how easy it is to use. I run only 2 feeding schedules....one for veg one for flower and I don't even do a transitional one between the two. In veg I run 3 ml of grow, 2 ml of Micro and 1 ml of Bloom....in flower 3 ml of Bloom, 2 ml Micro and 1 ml of grow per gallon of water. If my plants look good and green in flower I sometimes drop the grow completely in flower.  Cheap and Simple.
> Jmo



Thanks, ill give them a look into. I like easier waterings lol


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 2, 2012)

Here's a cpl pics from this morning. 

very very stanky.


----------



## CaLiO (Jan 2, 2012)

The ladies look good . . . Everything looks to be filling in great!
Green Mojo!


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Cal, I cant wait for em to be finished. They smell to great lol.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey bubba902.  Plants are looking phat.  I'll pull up a chair.  Stay safe.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 2, 2012)

Cool, be looking forward to having Ya around. I did a no no I think. Was moving a bubble n its top broke .

The northern should staRt packing on weight these last 30 days.

The top that broke deff gave me a great head high though.

Afghan 33 got a new pot today. 

Ill get pictures up later of the haze.

Thanks all, take care
Edit: new ballast  should be here soon.  3 or 4 days


----------



## mjdudeist (Jan 2, 2012)

man your plants look sweet!!


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks. More pics tomorrow.. 
Cant wait for the finished product.

I might be having trouble with one autoing fully..  glad I have the flower room up though.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 3, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> One of the reasons I use General Hydroponics Flora nova series is because of how easy it is to use. I run only 2 feeding schedules....one for veg one for flower and I don't even do a transitional one between the two. In veg I run 3 ml of grow, 2 ml of Micro and 1 ml of Bloom....in flower 3 ml of Bloom, 2 ml Micro and 1 ml of grow per gallon of water. If my plants look good and green in flower I sometimes drop the grow completely in flower.  Cheap and Simple.
> Jmo



Just to clarify.  GH Flora NOVA is a one part nutrient that has a vegging formula and a flowering formula.  These are stand alone nutes--you use the grow alone during vegging and the bloom formula alone when flowering.  GH Flora Series is the 3 part nutrients where you use Grow, Micro, and Bloom in different ratios depending on whether you are vegging or flowering.

However, like HL, I do not do a transition phase, but just go from the vegging formula (3 parts grow, 2 parts micro, 1 part bloom) to flowering nutes (1 part grow, 2 parts micro, 3 parts bloom).  I find that I generally need to add Cal Mag in flowering.


----------



## Locked (Jan 3, 2012)

My bad.....and that's why I usually just call it GH 3 part.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks THG. I might have to 12/12 one.. Kinda sucks but its deff not floweringlike the others... Jus growin n growin lol. Some buds are trichd already on one of them.. My lil runt one.
What x magnify can n used @ the least?


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 5, 2012)

Pics of everything..


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 5, 2012)

The plant in the 1st pic looks lonely to me. 

:48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 5, 2012)

lookin toot sweet, muh brown. :cool2: Keeper up, doin' great.

eace:,

7GE


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 5, 2012)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> The plant in the 1st pic looks lonely to me.
> 
> :48:


 
:rofl: poor thing...:rofl: needs some more friends


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 5, 2012)

Haha the bagsd was her friend til she hermed. Thinking about throwing a runt bubble with her.. Not sure yet.. Thanks for replies though. She lonely one is getting purp n pink pistils too...  ah like 40 days left.. 

Smokin on some lemon starburst tho


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 5, 2012)

"Smokin on some lemon starburst tho"

Which end of the pack do you light? Must be hard to draw through...:rofl: JK , lookin real good :aok:


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 6, 2012)

Okay,
Yesterday... Not so good.
Got the knock knock knock...
That landlorditus that goes around jus hit home for me. Was smokin a nice bowl with the oles, and landlord stopped by.. He poked his head in here and asked if that was marijuana he smelt..  She denied it.. He walked out to the porch and sniffed and said." If your doing illegal things, just dont get caught". I was stuck. What to do?. Working on vent system now... As soon as iget a replacement debit, new scrubber, gorilla tape, zipper liner for my tent. Woot. Anywho... Im stoned. 
On to pics.


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 6, 2012)

After you swallowed that big ol lump in your throat........ you had to think it turned out ok.......... be safe.:joint4:


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks a lot. This Is'rough. Dont see how ya do it.. Noided


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 6, 2012)

I've read about others having surprise meeting with their landlord here....... apparently it happens more often then we might think...... your lucky...... his "don't get caught" suggest he is ok with it....... at least smoking it...... again..... be safe my brother.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thats my outlook over the situAtion. I cleaned up as much as I could though.
Vented it all upstairs into my attic. Locked the doe doors with a key lock and two oyhers.
Motion sensoe smell maskers.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 7, 2012)

Pics today.

Overwatering?


----------



## Locked (Jan 7, 2012)

Cld be over watering.....hard to tell from those pics. In the future I wld shoot a cpl pics with no HPS light on so we can get a better look at your ladies. They look like they are being pretty well fed.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks hamster, will do in the am. 12/12 is off right now and my tent is in my flower room lol. Will set it up more manageable tomorrow. Hoping it doesnt herm my afghan


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 7, 2012)

auto flowers on 12/12?


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 7, 2012)

Neg. My autos are in a tent on 20/4. Inside my 12/12 flower room


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 8, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> Neg. My autos are in a tent on 20/4. Inside my 12/12 flower room




cool...... ya had me a wondering.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 8, 2012)

Couple more pictures.

Fed em again lastnight with their water.


----------



## CaLiO (Jan 8, 2012)

Things look to be coming along nice. Hate to hear about the landlord scare . . . Stay on your toes and be safe!


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 8, 2012)

Bribe him with some top notch bud.  They do look good bubba.  Be safe bro.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 8, 2012)

thanks for the replies! Hehe I wish I could bribe him. Id love it.
He happens to be a preacher lol.
Its not illegal for me but it is his house.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 8, 2012)

A preacher    My dads a preacher, or at least he was.  Some can be very understanding.  I've talked to my dad about medical marijuana.  Told him I was going to try it for my fibro.  He understood.  Any way,  stay safe my friend.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 8, 2012)

I think he is a bit crooked tho. Lol.
Thanks for stoppin by again! appreciate it bro. You stay safe and green too


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 9, 2012)

Fox farms big bloom showed up . Next watering is not with food though so itll b put to use in a week or so.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 10, 2012)

Knock knock knock...
WOOOOOOOOOOOOT. Finally

Pics later or tomorrow


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice! New gear is always exciting!


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah, adding it in the tent for 105k lumens in my 4x3x5 tent


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 10, 2012)

That's awesome.  You gotta be happy about that.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 10, 2012)

is it going to b overkill runnimg that much on 4 plants?


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 11, 2012)

Couple pictures from today. Mid 30s on the bubble and mid 40s on the NL

ol ladies lil pup
First pic is the haze 33


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't think you can ever have enough light on indoor grows.  Just gotta watch the temps. mostly.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 11, 2012)

I need 60k for my 5k per sqft. But pretty much going 10k  per sq ft 
Watered everything with the big bloom Today


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 11, 2012)

Ahhhh, he's/she's a tie-ewd widdle puppie doag! Beautiful plants by the by Bubba902, keeper up :aok:

eace:,

7GE


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah she is a lil pitbul. 10wks old. Have another red nose female 2yrs old prego by the 2 yr American bulldog. lol.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 11, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> Yeah she is a lil pitbul. 10wks old. Have another red nose female 2yrs old prego by the 2 yr American bulldog. lol.


 
 ay curumba! :shocked: Time for a snip snip...or two...


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 11, 2012)

Oooooh yes lol. We got the pup thinking the red nose was spayed..  lol
I got a bubble gum pheno fasho lol.  Smells so good

Rotten potatoes, 
Forget the other


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 11, 2012)

Took 4 clones off the Afghan haze 33 and 4 off dinafems aroma..


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 12, 2012)

Okay. Update tomorrow . Isnt it L x W for sq ft? If my tent is 4x3x5, it would make it 12 sq ft right? 


I have it setup for  75k lumens  now. 400W hps on top and 432 8 bulb 3000k on the sides only 4 middle on.
Guess itd b later today

4x 5k lumens
1x 55k lumens
508w 75k Lumen 12sq ft.
Hope its perfect
 Plants rotate every 2 days
Sry for 40 edits. Lol


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 12, 2012)

tippin up real nicely there, :cool2:

eace:,

7ge


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 12, 2012)

Im close to 6k Lumen per sqft. Without my other ballast or t5 setup. When I go to flower the clones in anout a mmth and a half im gonna be running 
2x 432w t5 h.o 8 bulb (3000k) on the sides
2x 400w hps on top


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hehe 95k now

Cpl shots my fiancee took.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 12, 2012)

Tell ya fiancee they got a great eye and timing :aok: Love the 
last pic too, very adorable...

eace:,

7ge


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 12, 2012)

She said thank you, atleast someone admires it lol..


Im thinkin overkill with light.  they are huge though


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 13, 2012)

39 days in


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 14, 2012)

YuuuuuuYuuuuuuummmmmmmmmy


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 14, 2012)

You got that right.  Very nice bubba.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you, they still have forty days left.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 14, 2012)

Gonna have some monster buds..:icon_smile:


----------



## CaLiO (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow, they look great and I know they must smell amazing. Looks like your in for a nice treat.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 15, 2012)

The.smell is fantastic


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 15, 2012)

Oooooooooh, bubbles are frosting over 

what type microscope do I need to see the trichs?

Pics in the a.m.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 17, 2012)

. 
Ill get btr pics soon.


ah I wish I had a diff camera than my cellphone . I will try and get way better pics not umder the,hps


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 17, 2012)

Lookin' real proper there, bubba :aok:


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 17, 2012)

They are way ahead of schedual,

White bags are 45 days.
Northern (green) is 59-60

I'm really happy with how they are turning out though
 Anyone know the Magnification required to see the trichs?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 17, 2012)

What do you mean "ahead of schedule"?

I like a 30x microscope for checking trichs.  You can get a jeweler's loupe or a small hand held microscope on e-bay for cheap.  If you want to buy locally, Radio Shack carries them.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks THG.

And I mean, they are a 10wk strain.. this is week 6 and they look amazing already..
Jus wasnt expecting a harvest from them until mid feb.

Since you popped back in THG. Do you see a problem with running the 400w ontop and the t5s on the sides?


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't see a problem with it, but I would rotate the plants, just to even out the growth.  But I am new to this indoor thing.


HomieHogleg


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 17, 2012)

One dollar cant hurt. Jus bought it

hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180787054778


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well I added another light to the tent.. 400w hps, 432w t5, 108w t5 = 105k lumen fer 12 sq ft

edit: pics when I get up with t5s and no hps


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 18, 2012)

Cpl pics. More cmin


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 18, 2012)

A cpl more pics. With a cpl more cmin


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 18, 2012)

Okay.. Okayy.. Im done now. Lol


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 18, 2012)

After I rearranged it and cleaned..


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 19, 2012)

Mm do I love the sweet smell of dank in the a.m


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 19, 2012)

Some nice looking plants you got there bubba.  Enjoy your harvest..


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 21, 2012)

A top I took @ 75% cloudy and 25% clear for my get up n go smoke.

Ill get more pics up when I go upstairs


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 21, 2012)

I hope you get good and stoned...... hey.... you make hash?


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 21, 2012)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> I hope you get good and stoned...... hey.... you make hash?



neg, my buddy is gonna show me how to with butane extraction (I think).

 For being my first run indoors that didnt get caught by parents or herm or die from neglect lol. Im happy wth it.
Although the high is like a percocet high, clean clean clean lol. 

Thanks for all the support and help, couldnt of done it without MP.


----------



## Irish (Jan 21, 2012)

did you get a scope so you can see the trichomes? you would be really mad with yourself if you took those early after all the time you've put in now. they look really nice bubba. still need more time though. your doing a great job...


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah I got a variable zoom 60-100x thanks to THG and radioshack.  For taking early. It packs one hell of a punch. Wow I'm kinda nervous to see what the amber is gonna do.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 23, 2012)

Tonight is last watering with nutes. From here on out it's water from the tap. No more clear tricha, waiting for them to amber up and they will be gonners

LST'D NL is 70 days in today. 
Bubbles are 54 days in.

Pics in a lil. Nitey nite

Edit. 1 and 2 are the LST'D nl. 3 and 4 are the bubblelicious.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 23, 2012)

Bubblelicious - 100% milky, but no amber.
Northern - 90% cloudy, 10% amber.

Giving the NL about a week to amber uP more
Bubbles will have another week or two also.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 23, 2012)

:aok:  Looking good almost time for the fun part


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 23, 2012)

That Northern Lights is looking dank bubba.  Some nice looking buds.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies , I'm super excited. They smell to high heavens lOl..
The NL is by far the biggest yielding autO I've saw.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 24, 2012)

Both are quite the beautys. can't wait to hear how they smoke for ya's.

eace:

7ge


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you 7!, I can't wait! I've never seen a finished journal of the bubblelicious auto so it was cool getting 5/5 that popped and I gave two away and kept 3 which all autos on 24/0, then 20/4 now for the last cpl weeks I did 19/5


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 24, 2012)

some stoned days ahead for sure..... congrats...... many remorse when it came/comes time to hack'em down?

:48:


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm going to miss them lol, I do regret not lsting All of them. This plant 5pm around on the main tops nug.

Thanks for stopping in 13, I need a lineup to start again. no more autos for me, photoperiod here I come


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm not really sure on when to pick these, 
NL is 75% milky, 25% amber.
BBL is 85% milky, 15% amber.

Let them go, or get my scissors out .


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 27, 2012)

its up to you bubba, at this point imo, they're in their optimum harvest window, per my tastes. I say if u need smoke pull them byotches...lol.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 28, 2012)

Pulled!! Well most. Left the bottoms to swell more and most sides on the bubble.

That northern lights was HUGE! I will get pics of everything dried..

Wet weight (considering there is more on the plants)
Northern Lights - 237.6g wet.
Bubblelicious - 214g wet. 

Pics after 2am whn lights on.. There is probably half the bubble left on the plant and a lil over half on the NL. 

Prolly 3.5-4oz dry off the NL once it's ALL picked dried and cured.
2.5 - 3oz off the main bubble once she is ALL dried and cured.

Shot of the northern lights and 1 bubble top.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 29, 2012)

enjoy that bubba.  some nice big buds.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 29, 2012)

Ooomg the dry box smells sooooo good. So tempting to smoke lol. 

Ah 3 days of fan drying then I will try beforr the cure.


----------



## CaLiO (Jan 29, 2012)

Congrats Bubba . . . Enjoy my friend!


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 1, 2012)

CaLiO said:
			
		

> Congrats Bubba . . . Enjoy my friend!


thank you. bubblelicious is a sleepy time weed..
NL puts you to bed too.


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 1, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> bubblelicious is a sleepy time weed..
> NL puts you to bed too.


 
light weight!


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 2, 2012)

Lol hell yeah. It been a long time since true genetics lol. Its amazing how a cure makes it all the better. Had a friend pick up some Apollo and Hawaiian snow.. going to order some Apollo beans


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 5, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> Pulled!! Well most. Left the bottoms to swell more and most sides on the bubble.
> 
> That northern lights was HUGE! I will get pics of everything dried..
> 
> ...


 
Just so you know your gonna lose 70-80% of the wet weight normally...  so 237g will prob be around 2 oz dry...  :48:


----------



## Locked (Feb 5, 2012)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Just so you know your gonna lose 70-80% of the wet weight normally...  so 237g will prob be around 2 oz dry...  :48:




Yeah I always figure on keeping about 25% of the wet weight once dried.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 5, 2012)

It came down to 98.something 6 days dry..
Bubble came Down to a little over 70s


----------

